# how to make the side delts grow



## jonnysmith123

Hey lads, my side delts are a big weakness they dont have that capped look at all ! do you guys go heavy low reps on your side delts or lower weight higher reps with more control on the negative ?


----------



## flinty90

i normally pyramid side delts mate

7,8,9 kg dbs depending on your strength

very strict seated lateral raises

3 sets of 20 starting with heaviest DB first and when you fail go to next weight down and again until you done the 20 reps ..

see how you go .. if your managing 20 reps with heaviest DB easily then your heavy db is too light obviously ...

do these first before any shoulder pressing


----------



## jonnysmith123

i will try that mate looks like it will be brutal ! thank you for your help !


----------



## Mr Zed

I recently started a workout from the June flex that Neil Hill uses on flex lewis, It REALLY hurts...

3x All

Seated lat raise

Seated front raise

Incline rear lateral raise

Standing lateral raise hold

Bent over lateral raise

Seated dumbbell shoulder press


----------



## Mighty Sparrow

flinty90 said:


> i normally pyramid side delts mate
> 
> 7,8,9 kg dbs depending on your strength
> 
> very strict seated lateral raises
> 
> 3 sets of 20 starting with heaviest DB first and when you fail go to next weight down and again until you done the 20 reps ..
> 
> see how you go .. if your managing 20 reps with heaviest DB easily then your heavy db is too light obviously ...
> 
> do these first before any shoulder pressing


This is very similar to what I do now and it seems to really work, delts will be burning by half way through. Also find cable cross overs really good for mid delts, gota be strict though


----------



## GolfDelta

As Flinty says,strict lat raises,I do seated or standing supported one arm at a time.I really think doing them individually has helped my delts grow.Once you've done your strict sets go heavy and do a few sets without as strict form (Others may not agree with this but works for me)


----------



## Mingster

If your front delts are big enough already stop all shoulder presses - chest presses will maintain what you have - and concentrate on side and rear laterals. High reps, drop sets, high intensity. I've done this over recent months and my delts have 'rounded' out better than ever and are probably my best body part these days....


----------



## defdaz

Mine were crap till I realised I was badly undertraining them. It's kinda obvious when you think about it. What bodypart to people do lots of sets on and is normally pretty well developed on my bbers? Chest! How many sets? 15 - 20 is not unusual. Now how many sets do people do for side delts? 3? One exercise as part of their shoulder workout normally. And they wonder why they don't grow.

I now do around 8-10 sets for delts, two or three exercises. Also include drop sets, partials. Got to really blast those mothers to get them to grow!


----------



## BigTrev

Good advice here,,i must start this also as i find my delts to be my weakest muscles..


----------



## Leigh

Lateral raises for me - Strict form or there's no point. From my side, with straight arms.

I mix between doing them together and individually, on different days.

I finish after three sets (as heavy as I can manage), by holding both dumbells out to the side for as long as I can hold them ... Pain!!!!!

Love my delts though. Do these for pleasure


----------



## BigTrev

Leigh L said:


> Lateral raises for me - Strict form or there's no point. From my side, with straight arms.
> 
> I mix between doing them together and individually, on different days.
> 
> I finish after three sets (as heavy as I can manage), by holding both dumbells out to the side for as long as I can hold them ... Pain!!!!!
> 
> Love my delts though. Do these for pleasure


Can definately see you have good delts by that pic so it works a treat ok.


----------



## GolfDelta

defdaz said:


> Mine were crap till I realised I was badly undertraining them. It's kinda obvious when you think about it. What bodypart to people do lots of sets on and is normally pretty well developed on my bbers? Chest! How many sets? 15 - 20 is not unusual. Now how many sets do people do for side delts? 3? One exercise as part of their shoulder workout normally. And they wonder why they don't grow.
> 
> I now do around 8-10 sets for delts, two or three exercises. Also include drop sets, partials. Got to really blast those mothers to get them to grow!


You could have squeezed out a few more,lazy fvcker :tongue:


----------



## defdaz

GolfDelta said:


> You could have squeezed out a few more,lazy fvcker :tongue:


lol! :blowme: :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

Odd as it may sound, behind the neck standing OH presses widened my shoulders considerably.


----------



## GolfDelta

defdaz said:


> lol! :blowme: :001_tt2:


Haha.Nah looked brutal i'll give drop sets a go next time a I do shoulders.


----------



## Leigh

BigTrev said:


> Can definately see you have good delts by that pic so it works a treat ok.


They're bigger now. This was taken a few months back and I've dropped a little fat too, since


----------



## BigTrev

Keep up the good work Leigh,,,,

Holy crap GolfDelta thats delts ok...

Thats it im stepping up my delt workouts even tho i hate them the most,,,lol


----------



## Matt 1

lateral raises are the best IMO

ive got two methods for making them grow..

1. 14kg 3/4sets of 12reps (simple hypertrophy)

or

2. 16kg as many reps as possible..dropset to 8kg till burn out - 3sets


----------



## stavmangr

The only exercise that makes your side delts to grow for you and everybody else is:

INCLINE ONE ARM SIDE LATERALS start one inch above your side thigh and dont pass the horizontal height line of your training shoulder 4x12 slow and controlled reps dont throw the weights or use momentum no need for heavy poundage or cheating reps.

Try it, I quarantee you'll transform your laterals in 4 weeks.


----------



## GolfDelta

BigTrev said:


> Keep up the good work Leigh,,,,
> 
> Holy crap GolfDelta thats delts ok...
> 
> Thats it im stepping up my delt workouts even tho i hate them the most,,,lol


Cheers mate!


----------



## Dorian Gray

defdaz said:


> Mine were crap till I realised I was badly undertraining them. It's kinda obvious when you think about it. What bodypart to people do lots of sets on and is normally pretty well developed on my bbers? Chest! How many sets? 15 - 20 is not unusual. Now how many sets do people do for side delts? 3? One exercise as part of their shoulder workout normally. And they wonder why they don't grow.
> 
> I now do around 8-10 sets for delts, two or three exercises. Also include drop sets, partials. Got to really blast those mothers to get them to grow!


When i watched that video the youtube advert that came up was "meet gay muscle men now" haha


----------



## Ems

GolfDelta said:


> As Flinty says,strict lat raises,I do seated or standing supported one arm at a time.I really think doing them individually has helped my delts grow.Once you've done your strict sets go heavy and do a few sets without as strict form (Others may not agree with this but works for me)





Leigh L said:


> Lateral raises for me - Strict form or there's no point. From my side, with straight arms.
> 
> I mix between doing them together and individually, on different days.
> 
> I finish after three sets (as heavy as I can manage), by holding both dumbells out to the side for as long as I can hold them ... Pain!!!!!
> 
> Love my delts though. Do these for pleasure


This is really helpful, my delts are my worst part - at the moment I've only been doing strict seated lateral raises but will now definitely include individual raises too!


----------



## defdaz

RelaxTheBody said:


> When i watched that video the youtube advert that came up was "meet gay muscle men now" haha


omg! Hopefully that's more to do with your browsing habits than my video!


----------



## big_jim_87

jonnysmith123 said:


> Hey lads, my side delts are a big weakness they dont have that capped look at all ! do you guys go heavy low reps on your side delts or lower weight higher reps with more control on the negative ?


Iv found lateral raises very productive, i do them after pressing atm but have done them 1st many times in the past.

id say if you have a weakness in delts, stop pressing 1st for a few weeks.

do

lateral raise 4 10-6 reps sets working up in weight, set 4 as heavy as poss with good form set 5 lighter pump set 20 rep or so.

wide grip upright row 4 sets not too heavy aim for 10-15 reps.

rear delts (what ever you do)

press (what ever you do)

I think this will bring them up... but its a very genetic thing... you may just have shyt delts... but of try this gore a bit


----------



## Ashcrapper

I found doing them first on the cables, heavy as you can then squeeze a few out with the help of a spotter. then finish them off with dumbbells pyramiding the weight down until total failure.


----------



## harryalmighty

well i realised a 4 or 5 weeks back that i was severly overtraining my delts. then thanks to flinty Chilli and a few others i got a new shoulder routine and my delts are growing like a bitch now..

rear delt rows 3x8-12

lateral raise 3x8-12

front raise 3x8-12

OHP 3 x 8


----------



## Dangerous20

When doing side laterals as has been said try and lead with the pinky, I found it helped a lot. A little tip - when looking in the mirror you should be able to see the top of the back part of the dumbbell nearest the pinky slightly above the front. I find it keeps the tension on the delt and means you are less inclined to cheat


----------

